# Opponents rush u



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys was looking 4 a bit more advice on this,as most guys know a lot of amateur fighters lose a lot of there game plan when there in the cage as the adrenalin can take over causing u to rush forward,I was wandering how u guys deal with a guy that rushes u,ave drilled covering and countering,side stepping them and countering and even just clinching if they come in to fast, any other tips or hints I could pick up ?.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Leading with a leg kick .. You're kick will usually catch him first ..

In past inter clubs I have taken part in, I always start by being very light on my feet, in my opinion it works wonders when someone is coming at you

Straight kick will work most of the time, most opponents who are wild, will come out rushing at you, usually leaving there chest/stomach vulnerable

I personally feel kicks are undervalued by many folk

I'd never go for the clinch unless the opponent was really close to me, I wouldnt take the risk, especially if hes rushing at you .. we're not all wanderlei's !!

It depends on how good your stand up really is, because for countering you'll need to know how your opponent punches, his speed, pattern .. Side stepping is the same in my opinion

You could just go wild, stick your arm out, and spin in a circle real real fast and hope he runs into your spinning fist


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

cheers mate,am a south paw 2 so that adds 2 his confusion sometimes.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just stay composed mate, Not got much more to add lol you've pretty muched covered it in your post. I'm sure someone with more experience will be along with a good reply.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

If I was you, start the fight in asn orthodox stance, and then change quickly .. MIND f**k HIM .. Most folk are orthodox fighters, so most of the time you train against orthodox stand up, if you switch it up, he's much more vulnerable , as he will be avoiding an orthodox attack, but letting himself into a south paws dream


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

jeevan said:


> If I was you, start the fight in asn orthodox stance, and then change quickly .. MIND f**k HIM .. Most folk are orthodox fighters, so most of the time you train against orthodox stand up, if you switch it up, he's much more vulnerable , as he will be avoiding an orthodox attack, but letting himself into a south paws dream


great advice again guys thanks....


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

First option if you can, just get out of the way and follow through with a roundhouse as he passes you.

Otherwise a front kick to the chest or if you can head will stop him in his tracks, you would be using his rushing energy against him. (so he affectively walks into your foot)

Just make sure you have a hell of a good stance otherwise you will fly backward with the force also (if you are against the ring this is an ideal tactic). You can practise with a partner and a large pad. Get him to start walking toward you as you kick. Timing would have to be perfect though, if he catches you off balance thats it you will be on the floor.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

radicalfightshop said:


> First option if you can, just get out of the way and follow through with a roundhouse as he passes you.


LOL i'd love to be able to pull this off in a fight but it just ain't gonna happen... usually ends up in real time with someone on their ass looking daft, and that someone is me.

As for advice on steamboaters - keep it simple as in protect yourself, let him steamboat you and use all his energy, whilst he's doing this cover up. unless he's some kind of cardio machine he will get tired... and when he does (mouth opens, hands drop more) you can then unload.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Try starting as close to the centre as possible( the ref will noramlly say get back, but dont go all the way back)it works most of the time, then try and take the centre quickly it wont give him much of a run up. Keep on your toes and you can work on your side-steppin, dodging tactics.


----------



## Damian227 (Feb 28, 2011)

This really depends on your strengths to be honest. I find (like others have said) a powerful front kick to the abdominal region works a treat, followed by a flurry of straights down the middle (if you clearly hurt him with the kick) will knock them silly. Or as you're a southpaw like myself, it should be easy as you can throw them off balance and make him circle into you. Lastly... simply ducking and hitting a slam/takedown is effective as he'd be off balance from rushing forward?


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

I usually change levels and shoot, their forward momentum and commitment to throwing blows makes hitting the takdown much easier, my experience is purely from sparing however...

Look at some of Brad Picketts recent fights, he times the guys coming forward and nails his takedowns pretty much every time.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

theheft said:


> I usually change levels and shoot


The amount of times I've done this when a guy has rushed me and been knee'd to the head.

As said best bet - cover up, let him knacker himself out, then shoot... he'll be gassed (amateur level here) and won't provide much resistance for the takedown.

covering up gives you the opportunity to be comfortable in basically getting beat, as this will happen rather frequently in MMA (unless your A.Silva)

How many times have we seen lads who look shithot in attack, always handling themselves and looking sharp in the gym, yet as soon as any pressure is applied in a real fight they look like fish out of water....


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Are we talking rushing, like a dash to close say a 3-4m distance as a once off or are we talking a pressure fighter who constantly wants to get in and stay in?

If we are talking the dash, then a td would work but we wary of the knee (as afformentioned.) It might be better to hit a clinch throw.

If it's a pressure fighter, he'll likely have the knee ready for your defensive shoot. I would probably consider the head movement followed by the straight right to the nose technique. Followed by either the slip away like a cunning snake technique or grab on and hold like f**k if you're OK with being in tight. He should soon learn after the first counter... if not, boom.

Personally, I'm all about the clinch, the throw, the ground game... if he closed the gap he would be doing my job for me. I'm off to start a thread about dealing with those who sprawl and brawl.

Tell us how it goes, bro.


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

Always find the best counter to a guy that charges forward swinging blows is to just shoot for the take down, they never expect it and when their momentum is coming forward is makes it much easier to sweep them up and put them down


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

great advice again thanks guys.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Shoot straight out of the gate?? If they are even slightly savvy you're going to get clocked with a shin or in the face.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

The question was about when opponents rush you, which to me means they come forward swinging haymakers at your face as soon as the bell rings...like you see time and time again on amateur mma shows.

I'm not saying shoot straight off as soon as the bell goes, let them get into range...back up if needed, time one of their swings, change levels and shoot, their forward momentum will make hitting the takedown so much easier.

Personally I would rather go for a takedown, score some points and work my top control than try and weather a haymaker storm...but that's me, im a MUCH better grappler than I am striker so im always going swing towards using their recklessness to take them to the mat than try to cover up and counter.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

love the last post,same here i prefer 2 go 2 the ground rather then stand and bang,but am wanting 2 be a better striker come time....keep these ideas comming guys,loving them x


----------

